# Landschaft Kennels in IL?



## Ksalrunner (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi everyone, 
The search continues, I have spoken with a few breeders. Marcie from Landschaft was extremely knowledgeable and helpful. I felt like we clicked. Do any of you know anything about this breeding program? The breeding planned is Baldou with Iloya. We are looking for a family pet, running companion and house protector. She said this litter would probably be a good match. 
Any thoughts? 
Thanks!
Kourtney

Landschaft Kennels Females


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I know some SAR folks who have had nice dogs from Landschaft - she does not participate on the forums but I would call her references. 

As to the pedigree - I would not have the background to comment


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

I've had 2 dogs from Marcy. I would buy from her again in a heartbeat. She'll make a good match for you. She's honest and it's important to her that the dogs have a good home 
Sue


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

This is definitely not the most informative post on this thread-but I love her puppy swimming pic


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

My dog Pele is from Landschaft (Chevy x Jabina Bertram) has tremendous drive and is what I am looking for in a dog. Marcy has been great to work with and stands by her dogs. I wanted a dog for sport that is what I got. SHe tries to match you up. I do not know the dogs in the pedigree you mentioned. Marcy and John Jabina may the best source. When I am ready for another I will go to Landschaft again.


----------

